# S342 for HwS in the Wild, anyone . . .



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Just read over at SatGuys that S342 started rolling out yesterday. Anyone get it yet and what have you discovered Fixed or Broken?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

without official notes accompanied new version of FW, there is nothing to discover


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

I'm sure that once people start getting it on their machines, they'll have "discovered" what has been fixed, broken and rebroken and have plenty to post.

_"Notes!" "Notes!" "We doan need no stinking notes!"_


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Have not noticed anything different here.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## tmds78 (Mar 4, 2014)

I am a FSM for a RSP for Dishnetwork. We are seeing major problems with software s342 with the auto and manual check switch's on the installation of new receivers. The check switch screen is coming back with all X's for satellites however shows connected to 3 lnb's, dpp33 switch and solo node. However you can still read signal on the signal strength screen just fine. Engineers thus far can not tell us why it displays this way however if we let the receiver sit it will eventually just start working. Joey software updates are now also taking up to 30 min to complete. This is very frustrating for the tech's even though they can verify signal behind the receiver with their super buddy but they have no idea if the receiver will acctually work untill they see programming. They just have to sit and wait for 30 min with their fingers crossed. With the customer watching this does not instill confidence in anyone


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

I wonder if this is only happening in HI? I downloaded a couple Hoppers this week and have had no issues with them. The Joey software download also went quickly, no longer than it has in the past.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Well, 347 is said to be on it's way by about the 9th of May with many fixes. Fingers Crossed. I have just become numb to all that is going on and biting the bullet. Just realized that I have missing recordings. But would never know it with all else going on. Not sure if I have watched all that I do have 100% or not. It says I have so I guess I have.


----------



## TimCoh (Dec 24, 2011)

Well it is 05/09 no S347. S342 is very buggy. Dish is destroying the Hopper. Might be time to look into DTV and Genie.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

I'd give it a couple of weeks.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

> I'd give it a couple of weeks.


Yes they should be able to rush some more errors out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Those reports came from Dish employees who test the sw before we beta test it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

thomasjk said:


> Those reports came from Dish employees who test the sw before we beta test it.


pretty obvious, the beta testing must be executed at dish site, should be not done by customer!


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Well rumors all over the net say that S347 is due to start spooling on the 9th. Just really curious as to what it's suppose to fix. And what it'll break?

Hoping for the best. Fingers Crossed . . . .



UPDATE:
It's the 9th and I haven't gotten it yet. Looking forward to the fixes.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Guess they've let out a couple S347's and the real fix is S502. It's the 17th and I haven't seen either yet, but I've read that many have it. One or the other, all headed to S502. So . . .

I'm anxious.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

when new version came, it would be more appropriate create new thread for avoid confusion other people

now I would ask Mods to spin off last few posts in new thread with correct version number


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

One reason why most companies do not pre-announce things like new firmware, is because stuff happens... and dates are missed... and you set off all kinds of bad reactions from customers who had expectations based upon your announcements of things not yet ready.

I could be wrong, I sometimes am, but I do not believe Dish officially announces any upcoming firmware to the public. They might share info internally, and maybe some of this info leaks to other Web sites who "announce" it unofficially. Sometimes a CSR may also go rogue and talk to customers about upcoming firmware or features. I can guarantee, though, that corporate would not like this practice as all it does is set them up to fail in the eyes of customers. Companies are not always good at cracking down on internal and external leaks, though... so stuff gets out.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Discussion of S503 has been moved to a new thread:_

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/212358-s503-for-hopper-w-sling/

_Please continue discussion of S503 in that thread. Thanks!_


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Stewart Vernon said:


> One reason why most companies do not pre-announce things like new firmware, is because stuff happens... and dates are missed... and you set off all kinds of bad reactions from customers who had expectations based upon your announcements of things not yet ready.
> 
> I could be wrong, I sometimes am, but I do not believe Dish officially announces any upcoming firmware to the public. They might share info internally, and maybe some of this info leaks to other Web sites who "announce" it unofficially. Sometimes a CSR may also go rogue and talk to customers about upcoming firmware or features. I can guarantee, though, that corporate would not like this practice as all it does is set them up to fail in the eyes of customers. Companies are not always good at cracking down on internal and external leaks, though... so stuff gets out.


You are mistaken in general approach. Not sure why ...
Perhaps you missed charlie chats, but there they used a practice of announcement of future FW version(s) and its feature and bugs elimination.

Nope. It was. It should be. Or all customers are treat as free workforce ie "beta" testers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> You are mistaken in general approach. Not sure why ...
> Perhaps you missed charlie chats, but there they used a practice of announcement of future FW version(s) and its feature and bugs elimination.


It has been a few years, but I do not recall announcements of FW versions or bug discussion in chats. We did get release notes in the past ... and a nice page of what software versions were current. But the release notes became vague and then basically disappeared. Current discussion seems to be leak based not release based.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

He did post it as too generalized release - like total blanket for past, present and future....


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I do remember on a Charlie Chat a time or two when Charlie would say something and then whomever else was there with him on the show would give him a funny look like a "I wish you hadn't said that in public" look... so I think Charlie sometimes was guilty of a leak or two that others wished he hadn't announced.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OK, we have the acceptance  Now if we could get back and say: if was on each of (how many?) CC. hehehe


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Perhaps you can do your own homework and look through transcripts from the old shows.

Sure, there were "I wish you had not said that" moments ... some were when Charlie said it ... but that does not prove your assertion that bugs and release notes were a regular subject of Charlie Chats or Tech Forums. When a caller brought something up there might be some discussion (similar to current social media "we'll look into it" replies and the constant "I'll pass that request along" response to ANY channel request - someone could request DirecTV's Audience network and I would not be surprised if the request got the "passed along" response). But "hey, we're coming out with S342 and it fixes X, Y and Z." Not common at all. At least, not in the latter years of the program before DISH decided to end the program.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> were a regular subject


that's your words and Stewart make it look as it never been done; I think you understand that, just do try make it smooth and bury in semantics ...
we should finish the exercices


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Misquoting someone is poor taste. Why don't we just stick a fork in this?


----------

